# Guess What: Volt Drivers Drive More Electric Miles Than LEAF Owners



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

For some curious reason, owners of Chevrolet Volts drive, on average 70 more electric-only miles per month than do drivers of all-electric Nissan LEAFs.

More...


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me. A Volt driver has no range anxiety. They know that driving further than 40 miles won't leave them stranded so they use max of their electric range. A Leaf owner's range varies greatly depending on the weather and how much electricity is going to climate controls, and how much is city vs hiway driving, so they get in the habit of not pushing the limits.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Beat me to it. Spot on - a Volt driver will use his entire electric range every day plus a few extra miles, while a Leaf driver is always worried about one too many trips to the store.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Sorry to say but the WORRY issue is just bogus BS. I drive plenty and have no worries. I know my range and stay in that area and if any VOLT Owner wants to outdistance me on Electric ONLY I'd say bring it on. No gas allowed.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Sorry to say but the WORRY issue is just bogus BS. I drive plenty and have no worries. I know my range and stay in that area and if any VOLT Owner wants to outdistance me on Electric ONLY I'd say bring it on. No gas allowed.


Well, to say that the "worry issue" is bogus may be true for you but is clearly not true for many (most?) people. It may be all in their heads, but it does in fact alter their driving habits.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I suspect it is less of Leaf range anxiety as the people who normally drive more have (correctly) decided to buy Volts
And those who only drive short distances have (correctly) decided to buy Leafs


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I know of no one who actually had/has RANGE ANXIETY. Never heard of anyone claiming they have had such either either. Only those who don't want electric and never driven one let along live with one. 

I'd like to see production models HAVE more range but anxiety is such BS.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> I know of no one who actually had/has RANGE ANXIETY. Never heard of anyone claiming they have had such either either. Only those who don't want electric and never driven one let along live with one.
> 
> I'd like to see production models HAVE more range but anxiety is such BS.


Got to disgree with you Pete. We have one and love it. The generator is not as much about range anxiety as it is range flexibility. With it we can drive to my parents house for the weekend 280 miles away but the rest of the week we are on electric only. Also when the weather turns foul I can run the generator and use the waste heat for the cabin. These are things I cannot do with my homebuilt EVs. When in my pure EV I always leave a buffer of 20% or I don't go. With the volt we average just under 50 miles and if I have a trip that is 51 or 151 miles I can still go.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Like I said, no gas allowed. But I don't disagree about having a range extending generator. I am not against that one bit. What I am against is the rampant use of the term RANGE ANXIETY. I do like the term you used, range flexibility.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> I know of no one who actually had/has RANGE ANXIETY. Never heard of anyone claiming they have had such either either. Only those who don't want electric and never driven one let along live with one.
> 
> I'd like to see production models HAVE more range but anxiety is such BS.


I think you are quibbling semantics. People who drive a Leaf and get near max range simply decide not to risk that extra trip to the store. Call it what you will.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Because I don't go that extra distance does not mean Anxiety. If you did not have the extra gas you would not either but its not Anxiety. 

Electric only is not as flexible as lets say a Volt. But no means is there any Anxiety involved. If your stupid and go beyond your means then yes but that comes with any vehicle. Gas or Electric or Hybrid. 


I think the manufacturers could get a lot out of using the term Range Flexibility. I think it would play well and not be a BAD thing towards electric. The Volt has the Range Flexibility that many may desire over an all electric version. Still not super clean but for those that need the flexibility it would be a better choice than lets say a Leaf or Focus Electric. Ive considered a Volt a few times. I am on the edge of needing a bit more range than the average.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> I think you are quibbling semantics. People who drive a Leaf and get near max range simply decide not to risk that extra trip to the store. Call it what you will.


I don't think that is it - IMHO people who buy Leaf's or Volt's know what they are doing at the start,

Those who normally drive too many miles for a Leaf will buy a Volt
Those who normally only drive a few miles will buy a Leaf

The people who normally drive short distances continue to drive as they have - no "not to risk" involved
Just a life style that involves shorter distances

Why is anybody surprised when a car with longer range appeals to people who drive further???


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> I don't think that is it - IMHO people who buy Leaf's or Volt's know what they are doing at the start,
> 
> Those who normally drive too many miles for a Leaf will buy a Volt
> Those who normally only drive a few miles will buy a Leaf
> ...


Certainly there is merit to your position, but I think there is more to it.

I believe that people who choose the Leaf are more likely (attitude?) to say, "I just don't need to make that trip right now." Call it cautious, call it reacting to range anxiety, the car's limitations tend to select for people inherently willing to forego taking a chance on available fuel.

Hopefully they'll start coming out with longer range Leafs.

In a change of subject - today saw 5 Leafs in a row at work (lot holds 500). Up one from my post the other day. I also got a ride in a Leaf - a fellow pilot who has a very short commute leased one. Decent car, out-accelerates my 155k mile POS station wagon easily. Made me feel real good about us burning 20 gallons of 100LL just to go see the new president of AOPA speak...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> Hopefully they'll start coming out with longer range Leafs.


Im pushing for it real hard. Still no responses. In America a good setup would be 150 miles at 65 mph in the dead of winter with the heater ON the whole trip. I'll forgive if they do that and only get 120 miles. This is freeway speeds in the dead of winter with the heater ON. Not street driving. 

America has much different driving needs than lets say Tokyo or places. Lets do Electric for America too.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Then they can advertise a true 120 or 150 mile range. Not like they do now saying 100 miles but in reality only getting 75 maybe. I did buy mine knowing that I would most likely see 65. 100 miles, hardly. Ouch. Bad karma but the Leaf is still doing quite well regardless.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Im pushing for it real hard. Still no responses. In America a good setup would be 150 miles at 65 mph in the dead of winter with the heater ON the whole trip. I'll forgive if they do that and only get 120 miles. This is freeway speeds in the dead of winter with the heater ON. Not street driving.
> 
> America has much different driving needs than lets say Tokyo or places. Lets do Electric for America too.


Ha, you live in a different part of the country.

In Atlanta, you would need 120 miles @ 80mph with the A/C running full blast.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well you get my point. In the US the driving is faster and further than most areas. Anymore many do pretty long commutes to work. Not everyone can work in their home town. Damn. I could but the people I'd work with are just not the sort I want to work around. If the work ethic gets better maybe I will make the move.


----------

